# Mirror Finish Details Machine Polishing Training 9th March 2013.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

*The Machine Polishing Workshop of the Month!!!!!​*

Saturday 9th March is the date, 9:30 to meet up for coffee etc and start at 10am.

*This course is suitable for Newbies.* I tend to run a hybrid course, so no real beginners or advanced. I do not force you to do the DA workshop first before a rotary course, we use all machines. Everyone needs to try new machines and we had people last month wanting to learn on the DA, who then bought a rotary and vice versa. Please note I run a hands on course, not a demo course; you will get plenty of hands on machining which is the way to learn not just watching someone machining a car.

*
Objective for the day is to teach you how to view paint, take paint readings, different pad and polished, different DA machines and Rotary. We will also be looking at the Big Foot machines from Rupes and their system that will show this is a DA on steroids.*

* Price per person will be £60 and includes coffee/tea and bacon sausage, and black pud butties for lunch (Black pud is optional) If you are vegeterian let me know and I will prepare salad butties for lunch.*

There is a Mc Donalds 2 minutes away if you are wanting to get something on the way in.

*Looking at the agenda;*
Usual presentation on different machines and polishes/pads and techniques. We will be using machines froom the basic Kestral, Megs Pro version, rotary and the Rupes rotary and big foot.

The day will be at Shinearama's premises in Altrincham, so plenty of safe parking available. Plus the shop will be open throughout the day.

The success of these courses; we have had people coming over 350 miles to attend!!!!

However guys, the choice is always yours and if you want to address specific issues we will address them on the day.

Same procedures as usual. £20 deposit to confirm booking sent to *[email protected] *via pay pal as a gift, then full payment on the day or via pal pay.

We will start off with a small presentation about different machines, paint types, paint readings, marking datum points, machine technique, health and safety (boring bit) etc then go onto the practical stages.

A reserve list will also be up and running, if you have paid a deposit and genuinally cannot make it and a reserve person can take your place then I will return deposits, you can't say farer than that!!!

All requests for specific demos will be addressed on the day and hopefully I can include them.

Please show your interest in the forum if you wish to attend. Many thanks and hoping for a good day.

Steve

Booking List. I cap the day at 6 people, I don't believe you can offer a full hands on training course with numbers over this.

Confirmed Places
1. G4V JW
2. NMH
3. khurum6392
4. Matty
5. 
6.

Reserve or no deposits received.
1. 
2.

Cheers looking forward to a great course.
:buffer:

Some pictures from August's course, a good day was had by all.
Claying the car.








A Very swirly bonnet.
















After a quick tickle of 3M Fast Cut on a Scholl Wool pad worked for about 2 minutes, then reloaded the pad then another 2 minutes. There are slight wool pad marks but the polishing stage will see them off.








The concentration these guys have.
























The middle is the datum not polished bit, the left and right are after wool and Megs MF pads with Scholl S17.








And some wet sanding, at last!!!!
























Not bad for a training day!!!


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

NMH said:


> Count me in!


Cheers dude.


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Me too Please Steve :thumb:

Gav


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

G4V JW said:


> Me too Please Steve :thumb:
> 
> Gav


Cheers fella.


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Paypal deposit done

Gav


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Deposit sent.


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

hi steve put me down for the course thanks


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

khurum6392 said:


> hi steve put me down for the course thanks


Added you dude....cheers.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Ste are you looking to offer any other corses ?
I.e stone chip repair/ wheel repair / windscreen machine polishing / hard body application ect?


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok chaps, a few spaces left if you want to attend.

Sadly this will be my last course as early April I am on a one way ticket to Dallas working for my big brothers electrial company.


----------



## chandler8921 (Oct 7, 2012)

damn i wish i had noticed this thread earlier!! would have loved to come up


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Massive thanks to Steve and Phil , had a pukka day , learnt loads and can't wait to use my new skills on my own motors !

Phil , you've got yourself a new customer and i shall be spending plenty with you in the future !

Steve , all the very best for the future over the pond !

Nice to meet the other guys too , hope you learnt as much as I did !!

Gav


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

another great day at mirror finish with steve and phil im confident now on doing multi stage corrections and a special thanks to steve training has been amazing good luck with your new job in america all the best


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

G4V JW said:


> Massive thanks to Steve and Phil , had a pukka day , learnt loads and can't wait to use my new skills on my own motors !
> 
> Phil , you've got yourself a new customer and i shall be spending plenty with you in the future !
> 
> ...


+1 :thumb:


----------

